# Weigh differences: Trek FX 7.1 steel fork -Vs- FX 7.4 carbon fork



## JBertoMS (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi!

I've a Trek FX 7.1 (2016) bike and I've updated transmissions, wheels...

Now I'm planning to change the steel fork of my bike for the carbon fork of the FX 7.4 

Both are compatible, but my question is:

Anyone knows the weight of both forks?

I want to do that just to made my bike lighter. I suppose the steel fork must weight a lot more than the 7.4 carbon fork, but I can't find the weight.

I've asked Trek customer service but the agent told me that they don't have that info...

I think the difference must be noticeable, but I'm not sure and I don't want to waste my money. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JBertoMS (Sep 23, 2021)

I couldn't get the answer here, BUT... after several attempts, I just managed to contact someone from TREK who gave me the answer!

I paste here the answer, just in case any other FX's TREK user is thinking about swapping forks to save weight:

Those are de weights of the different TREK FX Forks:










So, swapping FX' steel fork with carbon fork you can save 870gr (almost 2 pounds!).


----------

